# Replacing a few individual tiles in bathroom - chiseled a bit into the drywall



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

If a minor ding, the adhesive will fill the void. For big holes I would fill with drywall compound, mesh tape.


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks. I should add (although perhaps it's obvious) that the paper surface of the drywall has been damaged.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Are you saying you have drywall in a shower? If so, that is not good. Among other things I would not use drywall compound to repair. Tile adhesive does not like gypsum patching stuff. And you should be using thinset mortar in powder form in spite of the drywall in wet area. 

I'd recommend not removing that many tiles. You're liable to cause more damage including breaking tiles you don't intend to remove. Are they that ugly? Birds are nice. :laughing:

Jaz


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know if I have drywall in the shower. I've only removed one tile, from a wall near the sink, and there was drywall behind. I've got 12 of these hideous tiles in the shower...and yes, they are that ugly ;-o



JazMan said:


> Are you saying you have drywall in a shower? If so, that is not good. Among other things I would not use drywall compound to repair. Tile adhesive does not like gypsum patching stuff. And you should be using thinset mortar in powder form in spite of the drywall in wet area.
> 
> I'd recommend not removing that many tiles. You're liable to cause more damage including breaking tiles you don't intend to remove. Are they that ugly? Birds are nice. :laughing:
> 
> Jaz


----------

